# Meet my baby bettas! The line of Galay Koi



## Alia M (Jan 5, 2022)

In the process to clean their tanks now..


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, your bettas are absolutly stunning! If only we had more bettas like those here in Greece! Congrats for the successfull spawn!!


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 14, 2022)

Can you show me the parents.. ???? I plan on breeding as well


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Mayhem said:


> Can you show me the parents.. ????


I would be curious to see the parents as well!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Me too!!!


----------



## Alia M (Jan 5, 2022)

Mayhem said:


> Can you show me the parents.. ???? I plan on breeding as well





betta4ever! said:


> I would be curious to see the parents as well!





XDbetta said:


> Me too!!!


Here you go, guys. 
Sadly both of em' gone already ugh  
These were pictures from earlier days when I don't have any tank. 
The mom died when I put in the sorority tank while the dad died later after the partner has gone.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

So sorry for the parents... they were beautiful!


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 14, 2022)

They are beautiful.. makes sense why there are so many unique babies


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Just asking how many babies did you get? Planning on breeding too.


----------



## Alia M (Jan 5, 2022)

Hellooo how are youuuuu all!
Just to update that they're bigger now! And have bigger tank heheh









With filter back then. Looks clean but the wave is too strong hence I'm removing em'. 









Now: without filter..looks dirty as hell haha I have to manually suck the algae. Colour is due to that sappan wood. Adding some plants too.


----------



## Alia M (Jan 5, 2022)

XDbetta said:


> Just asking how many babies did you get? Planning on breeding too.


I know it's bit late to reply. More than 100! But from time to time some died.


----------



## Cynthiam_94 (6 mo ago)

Alia M said:


> View attachment 1037607
> 
> View attachment 1037614
> 
> ...


They are beautiful. Such variety. My spawn all have the same colors. Just curious, how old are yours here?


----------



## LB010222 (11 mo ago)

Wow?? Amazing !


----------

